# Any furniture gurus on here?



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Broke one of the legs off on my old dresser when we were loading it up on the trailer. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I'm normally good with this type stuff but the wood around the edges looks so flimsy..


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't help you with the furniture 

love the new avatar though were all gonna go down in a hail of gunfire or will be living together in 're-education camps' the way things are going.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea, i'm a woodworker . u need to get some good wood glue like titebond ll form homedepot or lowes . i would unscrew the ball off the bracket and apply heavy coat of glue to the edges , leave the rough stuff on it will give the glue somthing to bite to. press the bracket into the corner and tape in place and let glue dry over nite and screw ball back on and u should be good to go.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ive put stuff back together like that w/ dowels before, drill some holes, cut some dowels, & glue them in.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hell stick a red house brick under it


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! And TX4play, from my cold dead hands!:AR15firing:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would glue like stated and if any of the wood on there is solid wood I would also pick up the cheapest pocket hole jig I could find ,and use some pocket holes and screws to hold it good and tight while everything sets up.


----------

